# Anyone ever use this kind of mating nuc?



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Last year, I bought this kind of mating nuc:

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/products.asp?pcode=657

I used it for the first time and I must say that the feeder that comes with this mating nuc sucks. It leaks all over.....

anyone else have this problem???


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have not had that nuc, but other feeders I've had from Brushy Mt. didn't leak. I'd try sealing it with melted wax. Paraffin or beeswax either one should work.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Its not that it leaks but the design, in my opinion, is not that great. It is a feed... like a mason jar... with no lid. Place it into this black "trap" and insert it into the long slot. Any tipping of any sort will cause the sugar water to spill. Not good in my opinion.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I have a hard time paying the $14.95 that Mann Lake wants for their styorofoam ones, and these are twice that. I'll keep making my own.


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

I purchased 2 of these nucs and found like you that the feeder would leak emptying the feed container quick and attracting robbing bees which were few since we have a great flow going on. I took a level to the hive which did not work and then to the feeder itself. I was able to place a wedge underneith the feeder to level it and stop the leaking. I think the best thing to do would replace these feeders with boardman feeders which should be much less trouble. Apart from the feeder I am happy with the baby nucs.

I emailed Brushy Mt. to let them know of the problem with feeder. Chef Isaac you should email them about the feeder also. Maybe we can get them to use another feeder with the nucs.


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

I like the Wilbanks style mating nucs and figure if place a shelf bracket undernieth the feeder it should stay level and not leak. I tried fitting a boardman feeder in the hives feeder opening and it doesn't fit. So I think the shelf bracket would be the easiest way to solve the problem of the feeder leaking.


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

Chef I just ordered a few more of the Wilbanks mating nucs from Brushy Mountain and the nucs now have a piece of wood stapled under the feeding opening which should keep the feeder level and keep it from leaking.


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

Pegjam Says: I have a hard time paying the $14.95 that Mann Lake wants for their styorofoam ones, and these are twice that. I'll keep making my own.
__________________

Would you be willing to share your plans for the ones you make. I have made a couple that use a divided ten frame deep and work on the same principal as the one above, but they do require a lot of bees and are sort of a waste of recources in that sense. I don't like outside feeders and that is one thing I like about this type of nuc. It can use a division board feeder which I believe reduces robbing problems with weak hives.


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

You need to remember these nucs have 2 compartments so you need to take Mann Lakes price times two. I purchased some strofoam nucs as well.


----------



## Maine_Beekeeper (Mar 19, 2006)

I have two of these nucs also and had the same reaction to the feeder. After the first round and drowning a bunch of bees I modified the opening to fit a standard boardman feeder and am otherwise happy with the setup - but yes, the feeders are no good.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

hey chef, i figured you would be using these.

http://www.lazybeestudio.com/chef_isaac_s_queen_kitchen.html


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

sierrabees said:


> Pegjam Says: I have a hard time paying the $14.95 that Mann Lake wants for their styorofoam ones, and these are twice that. I'll keep making my own.
> __________________
> 
> Would you be willing to share your plans for the ones you make. I have made a couple that use a divided ten frame deep and work on the same principal as the one above, but they do require a lot of bees and are sort of a waste of recources in that sense. I don't like outside feeders and that is one thing I like about this type of nuc. It can use a division board feeder which I believe reduces robbing problems with weak hives.


Doug

Anyone that wants to make nucs like mine, is more than welcome to swipe the idea, and make their own. I can post some detailed pics if anyone wants me too.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

WV: i have 5 of them that I am using now. I bought the other early last year so I thought.... take up room in the garage or use the little bugger....

I hate the feeders.... nothing like drowning bees and feeding the local ant population.


----------



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

i know what you mean chef, i have equipment in use that i would rather not use too. i was on MB's site last night and read Better Queens by Jay Smith. looks like i may be the market for little queen kitchens this winter. though for the price, i'm sure i'll be making my own like peggjam, baggie feeders and all


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

The queen kitchens are very nice and allows optimal flexability which is what I need!


----------



## sierrabees (Jul 7, 2006)

Pegjam sais: Anyone that wants to make nucs like mine, is more than welcome to swipe the idea, and make their own. I can post some detailed pics if anyone wants me too.
__________________
I would like to see the pictures.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

There are some over in the photo gallery, I'll try to get more when I get a chance.


----------

